# column shift vs floor shift automatic



## laidlownissan (Jun 11, 2007)

what is the difference between a floor shift automatic and a column shift automatic? I have a '93 with the floor shift RL4R01A that is bad. Upon countless searches for a replacement tranny, I have yet to find one in my area, but have found a few column shift models. I have been told by some that the column shift tranny will not work in my truck due to electronics or valve bodies being different, but others have told me that it is the same RL4R01A tranny and that I should only have to change the shift linkage to make it work. Who is correct?? I'd really need to know so that I don't buy a tranny that I can't use. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I could be wrong, but, there shouldnt be any difference between column/floor shifters. how's the tranny gunna know?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

log on to nissan4wheelers.com and ask nissan nut.

he is one of the foremost specialist for these nissan truck.

lol


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> I could be wrong, but, there shouldnt be any difference between column/floor shifters. how's the tranny gunna know?


I agree ... besides why would there be a difference anyways ?


----------



## laidlownissan (Jun 11, 2007)

From what I understand, its not as simple as just swapping linkages. Info I got today from dealer was that floor shift tranny has to be swapped with another floor shift tranny. He did leave the possiblility that a column shift could work, but you'd have to swap parts between the trannys to make it work, but no guarantee that it would work correctly. Suggested that salvage yards may have the crossreference info on the parts that I would need. Talked to my buddy at salvage yard and he says the only thing I need to swap out is the valve body from mine to the column shift tranny to make it work. Don't know how to feel about that, seeing as my tranny is shot. Any way, any one happen to have a '90-'94 HB floor shift auto tranny lying around?? Thanks!

-Shane


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

NISSANCUSTOMS :: Log in


----------

